# Malware ?



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

So today i was on 9gag from my phone when suddenly i was redirected to another website asking me to push a red big button to get a surprise! I immediately closed my browser. After like 10 minuets i got an SMS (from 87000) asking me to go to the exact same page i was redirected to before. My apps are the same since like 3 months and last time i updated an app was last week (auto update is off for all apps)
My question is, how in the hell did they get my number? and how can I get rid of it ? (now it redirects me when I'm on xda too!)

the site is called bemy.fm


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

You could try one of the antivirus apps in the market like lookout or avast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Go to settings > apps > all > browser (whatever web browser you use) and clear cache & clear data, reboot.

And stay away from the p0rn sites lol.


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Thanks, I just wiped cache and data and installed a new ROM to be sure whatever was on my phone is gone now !


----------

